# New T-Clown



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Today morning I have bought 2 T-Clowns(Amphiprion sebae) about 2 cms each.I have noticed that ones colour is a bit more deep than the other.Is the deep one male?? 
Now its evening .I am seeing that the deep one has made its shelter behind the corals.But it is a bit aggresive towards the light one.Why??


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i dont think you can tell male and female by color. all clowns start off a male and the bigger one in thr group will turn to female. as for the behavior, its normal, clowns are agressive towards eachother and sometimes other fish.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you put them in the 2.6g tank with the other 2 clowns?


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

No those 2 are the only fish in the tank.With it there is a hermit crab.


----------

